# rattel snake



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

One day I would love to own a WDB rattel snake and would like to know if there is some where I can get training in handling one etc. Any advice would be gratley recived 

thankyou 

Dom :notworthy:


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

peter blake at reptilezone in bristol does courses, , but if you live near me you can cum work with mine with me pm if u wana talk


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

gear21 said:


> peter blake at reptilezone in bristol does courses, , but if you live near me you can cum work with mine with me pm if u wana talk


thank you for the offer mate :notworthy: but you doncaster is rather a long drive :2thumb:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

gear21 said:


> peter blake at reptilezone in bristol does courses, , but if you live near me you can cum work with mine with me pm if u wana talk


What snakes have you got?
I live in huddersfield and am looking for some mentoring if you wouldn't mind me popping over?


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Rattle Snake*:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dominicrobed said:


> One day I would love to own a WDB rattel snake and would like to know if there is some where I can get training in handling one etc. Any advice would be gratley recived
> 
> thankyou
> 
> Dom :notworthy:


Is there a particular reason you are interested in WDB's????


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

dominicrobed said:


> One day I would love to own a WDB rattel snake and would like to know if there is some where I can get training in handling one etc. Any advice would be gratley recived
> 
> thankyou
> 
> Dom :notworthy:


 hey mate" going for dwa then"

iv got crotalus ruber" a pair of rattlesnakes not to mess with!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think he will need to be able to spell !

Its rather important when submitting your application for a DWA

Just a thought!!!!


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I think he will need to be able to spell !
> 
> Its rather important when submitting your application for a DWA
> 
> Just a thought!!!!


That's not really relevant though...at all...
He seems like a sensible guy. Asking for training which is the first smart step, more than a lot of people going for DWA do.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Agkistrodon said:


> That's not really relevant though...at all...
> He seems like a sensible guy. Asking for training which is the first smart step, more than a lot of people going for DWA do.


I was not doubting that he appears to be doing the "right" thing by asking for training.

The whole mentoring/training is another thing/mess!


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

what has spelling got to do with it ? you obviously have no good advice so please dont question me :2thumb:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Unfortunately your spelling will have a lot to do with how people perceive you. You will get it on this forum but more importantly you will get it from your local council if your DWA application is filled out in such a way. The way they will look at it is that if you can't take the time to fill the form out correctly then how will you take the time to ensure you are meeting all the conditions of the licence?

With regards to training I would say to speak to Pete at Concrete Jungle as he keeps and sells DWA and may well know someone local that would consider mentoring you.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

... we just have timbers around here..... dwa? hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Unfortunately your spelling will have a lot to do with how people perceive you. You will get it on this forum but more importantly you will get it from your local council if your DWA application is filled out in such a way. The way they will look at it is that if you can't take the time to fill the form out correctly then how will you take the time to ensure you are meeting all the conditions of the licence?
> 
> With regards to training I would say to speak to Pete at Concrete Jungle as he keeps and sells DWA and may well know someone local that would consider mentoring you.



That is my point, public forums such as this one are not only frequented by genuine enthusiasts but are highly likely to be viewed by the likes of RSPCA, DEFRA, local councils and others with a hidden agenda.

Spelling is important.......sorry just my opinion


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry my spelling sucks , it has never been my strong point :blush:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dominicrobed said:


> sorry my spelling sucks , it has never been my strong point :blush:


Mine isnt that good....so I ask my wife to check it, boy that sounds lame!!!

Anyway back to the original line on the thread.... is there a reason for you choosing WDB's?

Also have you had any luck getting anyone to "guide you"?????

Good luck


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

I have always loved ratle snakes and think the wdb is totaly stunning:2thumb: I ask the wife too but thought I had got it all right. had one chap offer to let me see his collection but to far away.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rattlesnakes are the most highly evolved of the snakes. they have all the bells and whistles... and there are so many species. my favorite isw the eastern diamondback.... a truly magnificent piece of work. they of course are not to be taken lightly. any rattler will put you in a hurt locker.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> rattlesnakes are the most highly evolved of the snakes. they have all the bells and whistles... and there are so many species. my favorite isw the eastern diamondback.... a truly magnificent piece of work. they of course are not to be taken lightly. any rattler will put you in a hurt locker.


In the UK they are even more of a risk, like you say they are potent little fellows, with a nasty venom to boot, and generally are very quick to show their displeasure.

don't forget here in the UK our medical staff are not used to treating rattler bites, in the US they are very, very survivable (as long as medical attention is reached). In the UK they wouldn't have the first idea what to do with you, and depending on where you lived the AV could be 2-4 hours away even by chopper.

If I turned up at my local A&E (sorry habu is here - my local ER  ) saying i'dbeen envenomated by a rattler there response would be "thank you sir, please take a ticket and a seat, waiting time is currently approx three hours"

:lol:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mason said:


> If I turned up at my local A&E (sorry habu is here - my local ER  ) saying i'dbeen envenomated by a rattler there response would be "thank you sir, please take a ticket and a seat, waiting time is currently approx three hours"
> 
> :lol:



Im sorry.

But...........

LMFAO, how true is that!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

if you keep them there i venture that it would be prudent to have a crofab source that the hospital could readily access.... some fellow keepers could all network so they all could find crofab if it was ever needed... at least enough to start knocking the venom down quickly to minimize any long term problems until an adequate supply could be found. it's very different there... here where i live as you knolw, we have lots of copperheads and timbers about.... the nearest hospital sees several cases a year i'm sure... drunken hillbillys showing off usually... not keepers. down in florida it was those pesky pygmy ratters that keep hospitals busy... they were everywhere and many kids find them... they aren't as impressive or dangerous looking as the other bad boys.

i'm hoping to find a few timbers and copperheads this year... i have a sweet spot for each..


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mason said:


> I
> don't forget here in the UK our medical staff are not used to treating rattler bites, in the US they are very, very survivable (as long as medical attention is reached). In the UK they wouldn't have the first idea what to do with you, and depending on where you lived the AV could be 2-4 hours away even by chopper.
> 
> If I turned up at my local A&E (sorry habu is here - my local ER  ) saying i'dbeen envenomated by a rattler there response would be "thank you sir, please take a ticket and a seat, waiting time is currently approx three hours"
> ...


I think you under estimate both how good our NHS can be and how many bites are treated by them each year in the UK.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I think you under estimate both how good our NHS can be and how many bites are treated by them each year in the UK.


more than likely, my sarcasm gets the better of me and yes I know of many who have had incidents dealt with very well.

Praise where it's due.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

If you have a problem spelling, use Firefox as your browser and add an English Dictionary, it will underline any incorrect spelling and with a right click will give you suggestions to the word you want. :2thumb:

Kudos to all you DWA species keepers, not for me though.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

just to correct we do not offer anything to venomous keepers ,


----------

